# Orkney Hunt Sabs



## Cinnamontoast (25 January 2018)

https://www.facebook.com/OrkneySabs...7761342397853/821134268060557/?type=3&theater

:biggrin3:


----------



## Shay (25 January 2018)

???

You do know that isn't real?

Or is the question - do they know it isn't real?


----------



## ester (25 January 2018)

haha, I miss the old wessex hunt sabs page which was a great spoof too so its nice to find some others


----------



## ExmoorHunter (26 January 2018)

I miss the Wessex lot too - their hit reports were legendary! Never mind, there are others popping up such as a local one to me here:-

https://www.facebook.com/The-Slightly-North-East-of-Central-Devon-Hunt-Sabs-1801483613440956/

There is a link to a very new group the Stamford Hunt Infiltration Team Sabs (SHITS) who are very active at the moment!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (21 February 2018)

I loved Wessex Sabs, they were hilarious! Thanks for the new ones to share, ExmoorHunter! 

Shay, seriously?!


----------



## slowrider (8 March 2018)

That is a big haggis!


----------

